

Ask HN: Any hacker meetups near Philadelphia? - matt1

Does anyone know of any periodic hacker meetings in or near Philadelphia?<p>If none exist yet, let's organize one. We could meet, say, twice a month at a local Borders to discuss the projects we're working on, startups, technology, business, etc. Anything that would fly on HackerNews would fly at our meetings.<p>If you're interested or have info on an existing one shoot me an email (see profile) and we'll go from there.
======
andrewl
The Philly On Rails group is a good place to start:

<http://www.phillyonrails.org/>

~~~
matt1
Cool. Thanks.

